# Heavy Tungsten Guide Rod



## irishpunk (Oct 8, 2010)

I recently purchased a after market heavy tungsten steel guide rod for my Glock 23. It seemed like a reasonable upgrade to my weapon. While firing this weapon at the range the other day, something very strange happened.

After maybe 4 or 5 shots, I got a "failure to feed". I thought this strange because I was using standard ball type ammo. Anyway. . .I racked the slide and continued, and after another round got another "failure to feed". This happened a third time when I noticed that the guide rod was sticking out of the guide rod port. I then tilted the pistol toward the ground and much to my surprise, the guide rod feel out onto the ground.

WOW ! is all I could say. After clearing my weapon, I removed the slide to see just what kind of damage this malfunction has caused. Much to my surprise again, I found that other then the guide rod, there was no further damage. I carry the stock part in the case, so I was able to get back up and running.

So what happened was that this guide rod blew right past it's "O ring", and out onto the ground. The back of the guide rod also came off the end of it as well. I bought this part from "_The Glock Store"._ I not sure of the manufacturer.

I called "The Glock Store" the next day and was offered a refund, or a replacement part. Now I realize that parts can fail, so I choose the replacement part in the hopes that it won't happen again. Has anyone else experienced this sort of malfunction ?

Any thoughts one this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My bet is that it'll happen again.
The heavy guide rod likely broke loose due to its greater inertia, compared to the plastic it replaces.
Objects at rest tend to remain at rest, according to Newton. The gun moves back and upwards in recoil, but the massive guide rod wants to stay where it is. The gun moved, the rod didn't, and the two parted company.
I understand the desire to control recoil by adding weight, but a much better method is to learn to hold tighter and take the shock with both entire arms.
Your arms won't fall off, but eventually the replacement guide rod will.


----------



## irishpunk (Oct 8, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My bet is that it'll happen again.
> The heavy guide rod likely broke loose due to its greater inertia, compared to the plastic it replaces.
> Objects at rest tend to remain at rest, according to Newton. The gun moves back and upwards in recoil, but the massive guide rod wants to stay where it is. The gun moved, the rod didn't, and the two parted company.
> I understand the desire to control recoil by adding weight, but a much better method is to learn to hold tighter and take the shock with both entire arms.
> Your arms won't fall off, but eventually the replacement guide rod will.


That makes sense, thanks !


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My bet is that it'll happen again.
> The heavy guide rod likely broke loose due to its greater inertia, compared to the plastic it replaces.
> Objects at rest tend to remain at rest, according to Newton. The gun moves back and upwards in recoil, but the massive guide rod wants to stay where it is. The gun moved, the rod didn't, and the two parted company.
> I understand the desire to control recoil by adding weight, but a much better method is to learn to hold tighter and take the shock with both entire arms.
> Your arms won't fall off, but eventually the replacement guide rod will.


I'll take the same side of the bet as you.


----------

